# Anybody know about a Sprinta Sport 23?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I got a 23 foot Sprinta Sport and she is splashing thursday! dose anyone know the deck layout of this boat?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

You own a boat with a deck layout that is unknown to you? Me no understand.
Sailhog


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Google it. There is an owners site in German with a translation available. I raced on one of these in the early 90's. Lots of strings. Nice boat for the money.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailhog-

I think he needs help setting up the running rigging.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailed with a guy today who says he knows the deck layout. so i will see next week. Painted the bottum today, finishing her the rest of the week and i am splashing her on monday.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Enjoy...


----------



## Mahina (Apr 11, 2009)

My family and I used to build the 23' Sprinta Sport one design in Brighton Ontario. Let me know if you have any questions. We delivered about 60 of them what's the history behind this one where did it come from?


----------



## Outremer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sprinta sport question*

Hi,

I read on the forum that you and your family used to build sprinta sport in Brighton. I am very satified owner and i need some information about stability and canadian conformity for Transport Canada. Im supposed to get these information on a metal plate on the boat but i think it's not there anymore because of refit works.

Do you think you can help me getting those informations?

Thank you very much!

P.S you can join me by skype (Manchouri) or email ([email protected])


----------



## Jocelyn (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: Sprinta sport question*

Hello there. This is an old tread and I hope somebody will find my question.

I am looking at downsizing from an Aloha 8.2 to a Sprinta Sport 23 which will be used mostly for day sailing. I did take a look at 2 of them recently and boat boat's deck does have some degree of flex when you walk on. I am familiar with end grain balsa damages and wanted to know if the decks of these little boats are supposed to be very firm or have some degree of flex. Any info on this would be greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

Sprinta's are fun boats - I used to own one. They sail very well. 

For day sailing you can remove the running back stays. 

I'd say the deck flex is an issue - but repairs can wait until winter. 

Might check the decks with a moisture meter. 

My hull was solid kevlar - no balsa or any other core.


----------



## Jocelyn (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello back. Thanks for your feedback. I do believe that it would be a great boat for what we want to do. The first boat was actually the first Sprinta imported to Canada and was used for club racing extensively for half of its life. The second owner kept her for the other 20 years but the poor little boat was poorly maintained and repaired. Basically the entire deck is all mush and given the asking price, repairs would far exceed the value of it. I will sit on this for a while and hope to find a better unit in the next little while. Cheers


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd say that Sprinta's with deck issues are worth restoring, but should not 
command much in the way of price. 

I wound up donating mine to a learn to sail program, and they sold it for $ 1,500 (about 12 years ago). 

The cost of the deck repair would be prohibitive unless you do it yourself - which would still cost you several thousand in materials & tools. 

I'd say an offer of $ 400 would be fair - sans motor.


----------



## No Dress Code (Sep 14, 2019)

I just picked up a Sprinta Sport in Vancouver, white with blue lines, 7 sails and a trailer. Has a badge on the bow from Nepean Sailing Club. Just doing some work on it from the previous owners....removed sail tape residue on waterline from applying anti-fouling paint; removing leaky silicone from ports. The boat is now in Campbell River.

"No Dress Code"


----------



## DonnaSailimg (Jul 22, 2020)

No Dress Code said:


> I just picked up a Sprinta Sport in Vancouver, white with blue lines, 7 sails and a trailer. Has a badge on the bow from Nepean Sailing Club. Just doing some work on it from the previous owners....removed sail tape residue on waterline from applying anti-fouling paint; removing leaky silicone from ports. The boat is now in Campbell River.
> 
> "No Dress Code"


Curious about your Sprinta Sport that is now in Campbell River. We owned a Sprinta Sport from 1987 to 1997 and sailed it out of the Nepean Sailing Club during that time. It was our first keelboat and we loved it. Maybe it's yours now?


----------

